# Programm starten



## StrikeTom (13. Aug 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich verzweifle am starten eines Programmes(*.bate-datei oder *.vbs-datei).
Ich habe schon diesen befehl gefunden:

```
try 
{
	Runtime.getRuntime().exec("C:\\JKI\\open.vbs");
}
catch (Exception e)
{
	e.printStackTrace();
}
```
Aber der scheint nur sachen mit der endung .exe zu starten, da folgender fehler bei einer *.vbs
datei kommt:

```
[COLOR="Red"]
java.io.IOException: Cannot run program "C:\Programme\JKI\open.vbs": CreateProcess error=193, %1 ist keine zulässige Win32-Anwendung
	at java.lang.ProcessBuilder.start(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Runtime.exec(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Runtime.exec(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Runtime.exec(Unknown Source)
	at Hardware.CDDVDPlayer.open(CDDVDPlayer.java:9)
	at JKI.Main.main(Main.java:12)
Caused by: java.io.IOException: CreateProcess error=193, %1 ist keine zulässige Win32-Anwendung
	at java.lang.ProcessImpl.create(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ProcessImpl.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ProcessImpl.start(Unknown Source)
	... 6 more
[/COLOR]
```
Brauche hilfe
Danke im voraus


----------



## faetzminator (13. Aug 2010)

Lass das Script mal über cmd laufen.

Edit: [c]cmd /C C:\JKI\open.vbs[/c]


----------



## StrikeTom (13. Aug 2010)

:bahnhof:
Wie das
Oder meinst du eine .bat erstellen, die so aussieht:

```
start open.vbs
```


----------



## StrikeTom (13. Aug 2010)

> cmd /C C:\JKI\open.vbs


ups übersehen

danke das funktioniert super


----------

